# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ναυτικά Ατυχήματα ή Βλάβες Κρουαζιερόπλοιων - Cruise ships accidents >  Άνθρωπος στη θάλασσα από το Κ/Ζ Celebrity Solstice

## ndimitr93

*BREAKING NEWS*
Εδώ και 1,5 ώρα παρατηρούμε με τον συνάδελφο Nissos Mykonos ένα συμβάν στη ο ύψος της Σαντορίνης, κάθετα στα Χανιά με πρωταγωνιστές το Soltice, το Allios Apollo και το Ελ. Βενιζέλος....Ακόμα δεν έχουμε ενημέρωση για το τι γίνεται.....Αλλά δεν ανακοινώσαμε κάτι τόση ώρα γιατί θεωρήσαμε κάτι ασήμαντο αλλά το συμβάν συνεχίζεται....

----------


## Rocinante

Μια εικονα του τι συμβαινει αυτη τη στιγμη

xac.JPG

----------


## Naias II

*Ιδού η αιτία*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Ιδού η αιτία*


Το περίμενα ότι θα είναι κάτι τέτοιο γιατί η διαταξη και η κίνηση παραπέμπει σε αυτό....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¶νθρωπος στη θάλασσα στο Celebrity Solistice, εγώ είδα τρεις λευκές φωτοβολίδες στις 0050 (2250 UTC) στις 230°  ενώ έπλεα με πορεια 330 νοτιοανατολικά της Μήλου.
ZCZC HD00
062050 UTC NOV 09
IRAKLEIO RADIO SARWARN 0049/09
SOUTH AIGAIO SEA 
P/S CELEBRITY SOLSTICE
WITH ONE (1) MAN OVERBOARD
IN PSN:36-18,4N 024-12,6E
SHIPS IN VICINITY ARE KINDLY
REQUESTED TO PROCEED FOR SEARCH
OPERATIONS INFORMING JRCC PIRAEUS
NNNN

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κια μια από τις φωτοβολίδες (αν και δεν βγήκε καλά από 10 μίλια μακριά)
flare.jpg

----------


## koukou

Έχουμε κανα νέο;
Βρέθηκε η γυναικά ;

----------


## ndimitr93

Στην περιοχή παραμένει μέχρι τώρα το ρυμουλκό RHOEN που έχει σπεύσει από εχτές το βράδυ και το NΕPTUNE AEGLI παρεκκλίνοντας από το δρομολόγιό του...Γνωρίζουμε αν έχεουν σπεύσει πλωτά σκάφη του λιμενικού σώματος ή ελικόπτερο??

----------


## Naias II

*Εδώ* αναφέρει πως έχουν σπεύσει αλλά μιλάει σε παρελθόν χρόνο.
Για αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχει νεότερο, ούτε από ΥΕΝ

----------


## orisibios

Σωθηκε τελικα? Δεν εχει αναφερθει τιποτα....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

To Rhoen δεν είναι ρυμουλκό αλλά πετρελαιοφόρο του Γερμανικού Ναυτικού.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μέχριι το μμεσημέρι του Σαββάτου (1045 UTC 1245 ώρα Ελλάδας) συνεχίζονταν οι έρευνες:
ZCZC HA60
071045 UTC NOV 09
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 0538/09
OUR SARWARN 0050/09 MODIFIED AS
FOLLOW:
SOUTH AIGAIO SEA
P/S CELEBRITY SOLSTICE
WITH ONE (1) MAN OVERBOARD
IN PSN:36-18N 024-13E
SHIPS IN VICINITY ARE REQUESTED
TO KEEP RADIO CONTACT IN ORDER
TO RENDER ASSISTANCE IF NECESSARY
REPORTING TO JRCC PIRAEUS. 
NNNN

----------

